# Yamaha YS240TB Owners Manual



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Since I have seen a few posts about searching for a Ricky Owner's Manual and i have found that it is obsolete or discontinued in several places I found a place where you can still buy a brand new Owner's Manual for $16.80 + shipping. (I bought one). 

 Yamaha Ricky Owner's Manual


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's a good find. A while back someone shared with me that I had just missed a service/ build manuals on ebay...... I mean by less than a week. Talk about feeling like you have been kicked while on the ground.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

db9938 said:


> That's a good find. A while back someone shared with me that I had just missed a service/ build manuals on ebay...... I mean by less than a week. Talk about feeling like you have been kicked while on the ground.


While searching for a "Ricky" Service Manual I came across the Owner's Manual (later I found out that it is obsolete or discontinued in other places) and since I have 2 "Rickys" and only had one Owner's Manual I decided to order it and I indeed received it within a week or so. The new one has a black cover instead of the blue cover on the old Owner's Manual that I have but the yamaha part number is the same.

I still am in search for a "Ricky" Service Manual. I'll report if I happen to finally find one.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd appreciate any information, and I will forever be in search for what I call the "unicorn," the build manual. I've seen it referenced, and if you have ever seen the internals on the transmissions of these beasts, it's not for the faint of heart. It too, is a must have, and I wished that Yamaha would out of the kindness of their heart, allow these obsolete manuals to be electronically hosted.


----------

